# Axe men is back



## bambam (Mar 3, 2009)

Any one else happy that Axe men is starting a new season tonight?    I love to watch these type of shows.  Believe it or not I have learned quite abit of techniques about dropping trees, like how to face the tree and different ways of back cuts and bore cuts from shows similar to these.  Just wondered if any one else watches.


----------



## Todd (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, I'm looking forward to it. There is another show similar to it on the Discovery Channel, forgot the name, but they log out of Main.


----------



## savageactor7 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up bambam....I thought it was tomorrow.


----------



## bambam (Mar 3, 2009)

Todd said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm looking forward to it. There is another show similar to it on the Discovery Channel, forgot the name, but they log out of Main.



American Loggers


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 3, 2009)

We don't have quite the hills here like what the Axe Men work.

I was watching another show the other week where they were pulling wood out of a Georgia swamp.  Sure reminded me about my pipeline construction escapades across Ontario.  We cut and laid trees across many miles of swamp.


----------



## skinnykid (Mar 3, 2009)

yup I got Heli-loggers, ax-men and American loggers all set to DVR. Love them


----------



## bambam (Mar 3, 2009)

I really lucked out tonight.  I go to a class at our highschool monday nights from 7-9 where we are building traditional flintlock rifles, then we end up going to the bar down the street from our house for some cold beverages and some chicken wings  , which means I usually don't get home till around 11.  We had 5 inches of snow this morning :cheese:  and school was closed so our class was cancelled :down: .  Only benefit is I won't miss the first episode for this season.  Oh yea I figured out the smiley thing.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 3, 2009)

bambam said:
			
		

> Oh yea I figured out the smiley thing.


Now you can work on getting the *[*quote*]* tags mastered.


----------



## bambam (Mar 3, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> bambam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Patience is a virtue, that is seldom found in women but never in men. (That's what my mom used to say about my dad.)


----------



## rphurley (Mar 3, 2009)

No Stump-Branch in tonight's episode.  I hope they make a return because they logged all the crummy sites that nobody else wanted.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 3, 2009)

bambam said:
			
		

> Patience is a virtue, that is seldom found in women but never in men. (That's what my mom used to say about my dad.)


Lord give me patience, but HURRY! -an impatient man's prayer

I was talking about editing around the quote tags and not just clicking the button.


----------



## savageactor7 (Mar 3, 2009)

Damn I fell asleep in the chair and missed it...pretty sure they repeat again during the week.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 3, 2009)

Love the show.  The logs you see in that show are what I burn for firewood.


----------



## wendell (Mar 4, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Love the show.  The logs you see in that show are what I burn for firewood.



Dang, Redd, that must be one big stove!


----------



## Chris S (Mar 4, 2009)

After watching last season,  whenever I go out to cut, I carry my 029 (with 18" bar) over my shoulder.
My wife laughs at me.


----------



## adrpga498 (Mar 4, 2009)

Surprising to me how many _*aren't*_ wearing PPE while working.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 4, 2009)

adrpga498 said:
			
		

> Surprising to me how many _*aren't*_ wearing PPE while working.



Expound please.


----------



## adrpga498 (Mar 4, 2009)

There where many times chaps , ear , eye  protection wasn't used during scenes of cutting I noticed.


----------



## bambam (Mar 4, 2009)

I am sure that Dustin was glad he had his chaps on.


----------



## wendell (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, now you all got me intrigued. I don't have cable but just put Season 1 on my Netflix queue.


----------



## bambam (Mar 4, 2009)

Is it Axe Men or Ax Men I know that I have seen it listed both ways?  With all the termoil in todays life like job security, economic wellspan of the country, oil prices, having enough wood to last the rest of the season, etc... this is one more thing I don't need plagueing me.


----------



## rphurley (Mar 4, 2009)

bambam said:
			
		

> Is it Axe Men or Ax Men I know that I have seen it listed both ways?  With all the termoil in todays life like job security, economic wellspan of the country, oil prices, having enough wood to last the rest of the season, etc... this is one more thing I don't need plagueing me.



That was good! :lol: I thought "axe" is what some people say when they should say "ask," but I was wrong!

Kenneth G. Wilson (1923–).  The Columbia Guide to Standard American English.  1993. 

ax, axe (n.) 


These are variant spellings of the wood-cutting tool’s name; Americans generally use ax, the British axe, and both use a plural axes, pronounced AKS-iz. See SPELLING


----------



## smokinj (Mar 4, 2009)

here's a link if you missed any of the show http://www.history.com/video.do?name=axmen&bcpid=1452197366&bclid=14621411001&bctid=14634780001


----------



## Shari (Mar 5, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> adrpga498 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PPE = personal protection equipment (chaps, hard hat, etc.)

Shari


----------



## cgeiger (Mar 5, 2009)

[quote[    adrpga498 - 03 March 2009 09:33 PM

    Surprising to me how many aren’t wearing PPE while working. [/quote]

I saw the same thing. Most of the time guys had hard hats but, unless they were wearing 'em under their pants, chaps were often missing... Thankfully they did highlight the one scene where the one guy (don't know names yet) was bucking the limbs on the tree and his saw kicked back into his leg. Showed how he cut through his jeans and almost into the chaps. At least he was wearing chaps!


----------



## adrpga498 (Mar 6, 2009)

blueridgelvr said:
			
		

> [quote[    adrpga498 - 03 March 2009 09:33 PM
> 
> Surprising to me how many aren’t wearing PPE while working.



I saw the same thing. Most of the time guys had hard hats but, unless they were wearing 'em under their pants, chaps were often missing... Thankfully they did highlight the one scene where the one guy (don't know names yet) was bucking the limbs on the tree and his saw kicked back into his leg. Showed how he cut through his jeans and almost into the chaps. At least he was wearing chaps![/quote]

I sit corrected, I did not see that scene. All I am trying to say is I hope most of us amateurs us PPE.


----------



## nshif (Mar 6, 2009)

Replay of season 2 opener on tonight, at least here on the west coast @ 7PM


----------



## chachdave (Mar 6, 2009)

Is that the show with the  older guy with a hook instead of a hand. He was hammering down trees with a 30 plus inch saw.
Who needs PPE. Great show.


----------



## leaf4952 (Mar 8, 2009)

I love those shows ! There are several: Extreme Logging, Helicopter Logging, Axe Man, and Dirty Jobs did one really nice episode on mule logging. I fantasize that I can do all of it . . . . but I know my physical limits. I love watching all those shows.  My teenage boys think I'm a wierd Mom.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Mar 10, 2009)

I got hooked on ax men last season... love it. Totally changed the way I fell trees, specificly the way I cut my notch. I love the addition of water logging this year, as I am an avid boater too.


----------



## GunSeth (Mar 10, 2009)

CowboyAndy said:
			
		

> I love the addition of water logging this year, as I am an avid boater too.



Haha, those guys were inept! :lol:


----------



## Chris S (Mar 10, 2009)

I watched that episode last night.  Inept is generous.  I think it's kind of like Orange Cty Choppers.  people watch it waiting for the train wreck.  I quit watching that one after the first season, too much drama


----------



## Shari (Mar 10, 2009)

GunSeth said:
			
		

> CowboyAndy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a lot of sunken wood in Lake Michigan:  http://www.american.edu/ted/sunkwood.htm

and a neat story about the Christmas Tree Ship:
http://www.christmastreeshipbooks.com/asunkentreasure.html

Shari


----------



## steam man (Mar 10, 2009)

They started a new show called American Loggers on the Discovery channel which is on Friday night about a French/Maine family's large logging business. It actually takes place baseed out of my hometown and I know most of the guys. It seems almost weird to watch it. They should be on episode 3 out of 10 next week. Mike


----------



## drdoct (Mar 10, 2009)

I tried to watch the american loggers but it's just boring to me.  I love, LOVE heli-loggers because it shows a lot of saw work.  I like watching trees get felled with saws, not machines.  The american loggers show seemed to be mostly about trucking the logs.


----------



## JustWood (Mar 10, 2009)

American Loggers is a much closer example of what goes on with logging crews . I think alot of the drama on AX Men is staged or put on although some douche baggery does occur on some of my crews.

Last summer I got "roped" into being in my friends wedding which was being filmed for the show "My Big Redneck Wedding" much to my chagrin. The producer and camera men singled out the pranksters and simpletons , took note of who they were and proceeded to try and instigate/coerce douch baggery out of the wedding party. The show has nothing to do with the participants and everything to do with ratings.


----------



## SuburbanFarmer (Mar 11, 2009)

Axe Men all carry their saws into the woods on their shoulders without any sheath covering the blade. I'd be concerned about the blade on my neck if I tripped... Maybe they use dull saw chains for the 'stunt saws'?!


----------



## Dustin (Mar 12, 2009)

I know most of those guys and their families from Axe Man. And no, they don't stage anything.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Mar 12, 2009)

I have been in radio for a while now, and have some experience in tv as well. I will say that im sure some of the drama is staged. tv would be boring without it. That being said, most of what you see is real. Think about it. they film these crews for months. then edit it all down into a few hours of tv. they are bound to capture alot of fighting and arguing. who wants to watch them all work safely and without problems then shake hands and tell each other "good job" at the end of the day? no one.

my nine year old was watching it with me this week, and i looked at him and said that we are NEVER going into business together, because we would be exactly like the the aqua logger guy and his son. we act like that when we are out in the woods doing our firewood, no embelishment.


----------



## bambam (Mar 12, 2009)

D/F said:
			
		

> I know most of those guys and their families from Axe Man. And no, they don't stage anything.



What happened to Melvin and the stump branch crew?


----------



## steam man (Mar 14, 2009)

I know some of the guys from American Loggers and can say that incidents were "reconstructed", though it stated that on the screen. Some scripting was provided by the producers. You can't expect the cameras to catch everything at every moment.

Mike


----------



## Abhoth (Mar 14, 2009)

Possible spoiler.............................


Here's one thing that wasn't staged ... there's an article in the paper this morning about the river logger dude. I guess he didn't have any permits to harvest those logs out of the river and the law saw the show and looked into it... they seized the timber and I imagine there are going to be fines in his future! Of course he was pretty dodgy if you ask me and they didn't have a clue what they were doing.


----------



## Chris D 101 (Mar 15, 2009)

I always was told that Stihl was the best. But watching the shows , I see that they all seem to be using Huskies. Now I have a reason to bother my wife to buy one of those next time we're at TSC.


----------



## caber (Mar 15, 2009)

On March 13, 2009, the Washington State Department of Natural Resources served a search warrant on S&S;to seize more than two dozen logs salvaged from the Hoquiam River. A fish and wildlife official stated that the department may grant permits to remove such logs if they can cause a logjam and flood rivers; S&S;did not have a permit for its activities.


----------



## johnn (Mar 17, 2009)

Leave it to Me, too put the cart before the horse,,,but,,, ANY MAN who quits and walks off the job for two days,,and then shows without so much as a phone call,,and then CANT look a MAN in the FACE while shaking his hand,,,is a B**ch! Period! (or did the edit crew do him wrong)?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 17, 2009)

Abhoth said:
			
		

> Possible spoiler.............................
> 
> 
> Here's one thing that wasn't staged ... there's an article in the paper this morning about the river logger dude. I guess he didn't have any permits to harvest those logs out of the river and the law saw the show and looked into it... they seized the timber and I imagine there are going to be fines in his future! Of course he was pretty dodgy if you ask me and they didn't have a clue what they were doing.



The dude was a complete doosh,  but I'm pretty sure those logs fall under the auspices of the marine salvage laws.  He might need a business license or something but the logs should be free game.


----------



## caber (Mar 17, 2009)

If you are doing something without permits, something in the grey area of legality - don't be a complete moron and go on TV with it.  Make sure you have all your ducks in a row first.


----------



## bambam (Mar 24, 2009)

Last night they should the river guy telling his son to "go ahead and hit me." I cannot believe his boy just walked away and didn't let him have it. I was actually thinking of flying out to Oregon and taking him up on the offer. Then the guy has enough audacity later in the show to give his son a hug and say how much he loves him. That boy has more heart than me because I am pretty sure I would have replaced that buried log in the river with his motionless body.


----------



## caber (Mar 24, 2009)

hahhaahahaha - I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds him a complete ass.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 24, 2009)

bambam said:
			
		

> Last night they should the river guy telling his son to "go ahead and hit me." I cannot believe his boy just walked away and didn't let him have it. *I was actually thinking of flying out to Oregon and taking him up on the offer.* Then the guy has enough audacity later in the show to give his son a hug and say how much he loves him. That boy has more heart than me because I am pretty sure I would have replaced that buried log in the river with his motionless body.



Don't do that.   You'd end up having to rent a car and drive north to Grays Harbor County.


----------



## bambam (Apr 22, 2009)

It won't be long till the season is over so I was wandering what everyone thought about this year?  I can honestly say that I was not as impressed as I was for the first couple seasons.  I think that they are spending a lot of time with S&S;Aqua Logging and Conor Aviation's crews and pulling logs from the river and showing helicopter rides is not what axe men was born on.  Rygard Logging is new this year but it seems they are making almost entire episodes about them and forgetting the crews that made the show a hit.  Browning and Pihl where some of the original founding members and you don't see very much of them anymore.  This weeks new episode didn't even show Browning at all.  Stump Branch Logging was not even mentioned this season.  If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 22, 2009)

bambam said:
			
		

> It won't be long till the season is over so I was wandering what everyone thought about this year?  I can honestly say that I was not as impressed as I was for the first couple seasons.  I think that they are spending a lot of time with S&S;Aqua Logging and Conor Aviation's crews and pulling logs from the river and showing helicopter rides is not what axe men was born on.  Rygard Logging is new this year but it seems they are making almost entire episodes about them and forgetting the crews that made the show a hit.  Browning and Pihl where some of the original founding members and you don't see very much of them anymore.  This weeks new episode didn't even show Browning at all.  Stump Branch Logging was not even mentioned this season.  If it ain't broke don't fix it.



I mostly agree, adding only: 


1) S $ S isn't logging.  It's marine salvage.  They should have made it a 5 minute foot note in one episode.

2) Same with the heli logging.  

3) the Rygaard crew are WA loggers straight from central casting  - and as a life long WA resident in a logging/mill town I say the more the better.


----------



## caber (Apr 22, 2009)

Rygaard is a good one to watch.  It's nice to see a father/son crew that actually seem to respect and like each other.


----------



## Skier76 (Apr 22, 2009)

Rumor Mill! 

As a result of the show OSHA started showing up more frequently at some jobsites. Some that participated, elected not to this year due to the extra "attention" the show brings. 

Again, just what I read on another board...take it for what it's worth.


----------



## SWNH (Apr 22, 2009)

While I enjoy both logging shows (Ax Men and American Logger), I think they should rename the series;  "Logs on Ropes" and "Logs on Trucks", respectively.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 22, 2009)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> Rumor Mill!
> 
> As a result of the show OSHA started showing up more frequently at some jobsites. Some that participated, elected not to this year due to the extra "attention" the show brings.
> 
> Again, just what I read on another board...take it for what it's worth.



I wouldn't doubt it.  A logging site is a ticket writer's dream.


----------



## bambam (Apr 22, 2009)

Peter SWNH said:
			
		

> While I enjoy both logging shows (Ax Men and American Logger), I think they should rename the series;  "Logs on Ropes" and "Logs on Trucks", respectively.



nicely stated and true


----------



## iskiatomic (Apr 22, 2009)

I also would like to go on record as to the old man of S&S;Aqua logging is an @$$hole!

His son has a thousand more times the patience than me.


                                                                                         KC


----------



## smokinj (Apr 23, 2009)

iskiatomic said:
			
		

> I also would like to go on record as to the old man of S&S;Aqua logging is an @$$hole!
> 
> His son has a thousand more times the patience than me.
> I agree but, my wife likes the show because of them 2!
> ...


----------



## gerry100 (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree on the Acqua logging guy.

He's poorly prepared and  immature.

Soon they'll have an attorney next o the "yarder"


----------



## CowboyAndy (Apr 23, 2009)

Maybe i am easily entertained, but i still watch them all.


----------



## Jay H (Apr 23, 2009)

I've been watching American Loggers on some channel this season. Still watch Axe men, but I liking the A. Logger show because it is in the northeast and they operate in and around Baxter State Park... Sometimes you'll get a view of Katahdin and the Golden Road..

Jay


----------



## ChillyGator (Apr 23, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> We don't have quite the hills here like what the Axe Men work.
> I was watching another show the other week where they were pulling wood out of a Georgia swamp.  Sure reminded me about my pipeline construction escapades across Ontario.  We cut and laid trees across many miles of swamp.




My father and grandfather were both loggers and I remember the story of my grandfather going to Louisiana to learn how to swamp log.  He bidded on and won a contract to log a local man's swamp land (full of BIG hardwood timber to be sold to Georiga Crate & Basket Co.).  About a week into the job, the land owner came by and regretably told my grandfather that 'I would have never sold the rights if I thought you were going cut the timber'.   It was a one punch fight!


----------



## bambam (May 2, 2009)

ChillyGator said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just what do the tree huggers think logging means anyway?


----------

